# Late Summer on Tycoon Lake



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's a little action from Tycoon Lake a few days ago. :F


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

The trip to Tycoon looked like it was fun. Thanks for the video.


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am planning a kayak trip out there next spring cant wait.


----------

